# ACS result -ve qualification not recognised, please help urgent



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello guys,

i have applied for ACS on 19th Feb and i got a result letter from them on 24feb with -ve assessment. i am very stressed and confused on what to do next. i don't understand what they are trying to say here.

the exact text from the result letter says 

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 19 February 2016. 
Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

The following qualification does not meet the ACS suitability criteria: 
Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from College of Hi Tech Engineering completed July 2005 has been assessed as not recognised and therefore it does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week: 
Dates: 03/06 - 12/09 (3yrs 9mths) 
Position: C# Application Developer 
Employer: Anosale 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 06/12 - 01/16 (3yrs 7mths) 
Position: C# Application Developer 
Employer: Mountain Warehouse 
Country: UNITED KINGDOM 


so my query here is

1) did they not approved my qualification (degree)?
2) did they mean I have not met 65% of ICT contents
3) did I apply in wrong code so they did not assessed my education, I though Developer programmer would be the best one suitable for me..
4) did they actually assessed my experience? can I claim my work experience point based on the above text

As I understand, most probably they have not recognised my degree because it was from an autonomous college. what are my options here?

when I applied London my visa for Tier -1 (HSMP), I have assessed my degree from UK NERIC (https://www.naric.org.uk/naric/individuals/Compare Qualifications/Statement of Comparability.aspx) which is an assessment body for educations and they have recognised my degree 

My College: College of Hi-Tech Engineering, Pune, MH, India
Degree - B.E in Information Technology (4 years)
Submitted to ACS - All college mark sheets + transcripts + Degree certificates.

Following are my semesters contents:

1) Programming Technics and Practise
2) Windows 2000 & Internet Technology
3) Elements of Computer Technology
4) Programming through C Language
5) Data Structure using C
6) OPPs with C++
7) Essentials of Web Publishing
8) Java Programming
9) Database Management System
10) Data Communications
11) Structured System Analysis & Designs
12) Building Interactive Websites
13) Win 32 GUI Applications
14) Building E-Commerce Websites
15) Win NT 4.0 Server & WorkStations
16) VB 6.0 Programming
17) Management Information System
18) OS with LINUX & UNIX
19) Discrete Structure and Graph Theory
20) TCP/IP
21) Oracle 8i
22) Algorithm and Analysis
23) Software Engineering
24) Software Quality Assurance
25) Software Project management
26) Computer Graphics & Maulitmideis System
27) Microsoft Foundation Classes
28) Computer Security
29) Games Programming
30) Lotus notes/ Domino R5
31) Advance JAVA / C++ 
32) Project / Seminar

I was reading the forums and many have said that most college degrees are recognised and the only thing to make sure that to have transcripts and degree certificates. but in my case i guess i am the unlucky one.

please help me in right directions as i am not sure wht to do next..


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Was your college and autonomous college or it fall under UGC approved university?

If college was autonomous then it may be possible that it was not recognized by ACS.


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

aarohi said:


> Was your college and autonomous college or it fall under UGC approved university?
> 
> If college was autonomous then it may be possible that it was not recognized by ACS.


Yes, my college is an autonomous college and it is clearly mentioned in the college Transcript letter as well. college is running since last 15 years and still going strong. all standards are maintained and I can get a letter as well if necessary.

I don't understand why ACS will not recognized mt degree as I have used the same degree for UK visa (HSMP) and assessed by UK NERIC (same level of assessment body as ACS)


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

*I am not an expert*

I got below url from another thread...Once you register in below website, you can see the Indian approved university details and equivalent Aus degrees. Just make a try...may be helpful to you.. 

https://internationaleducation.gov.au/cep/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

vthomas said:


> *I am not an expert*
> 
> I got below url from another thread...Once you register in below website, you can see the Indian approved university details and equivalent Aus degrees. Just make a try...may be helpful to you..
> 
> https://internationaleducation.gov.au/cep/Pages/default.aspx


thanks .. will go through the link...

could you please tell me from the above text from ACS that if ACS has done my experience assessment or not? can I claim my EXP points in EOI based on that ACS result or not?

I was reading posts on this forum and found that VETASSESS assessment can be done as well for my education so that i can claim education points if successful. is this true?

if ACS is not recognizing my education because it was autonomous college then how come VETASSESS will assess my degree? i suspect they will also say the same thing then.

could you please advice?


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

I am so a new member...Dont have much comment idea about it


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

any senior member please advice..


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

So far as I know, College of Hitech engineering Pune was known as Dnyaneshwar Vidyapeeth and it is not recognized by the UGC or AICTE. Also they have stopped issuing engineering degree certificates for quite a few years due to legal issues. 

That could be the reason for ACS not recognizing your degree.


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

evangelist said:


> So far as I know, College of Hitech engineering Pune was known as Dnyaneshwar Vidyapeeth and it is not recognized by the UGC or AICTE. Also they have stopped issuing engineering degree certificates for quite a few years due to legal issues.
> 
> That could be the reason for ACS not recognizing your degree.


Yes, it is possible that they might not be issuing new engineering certificates, but at the time when i cleared it was OK..

also, is there anything i can do about it now. is VETASSESS option is still open for me?


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

I think Dynaeshwar Vidyapeeth was never part of UGC / AICTE approved / recognized list of colleges.

Although it was not "illegal", it was not coming under UGC/AICTE.

Every country has different set of rules of recognizing the colleges. In general UGC affiliated colleges are accepted worldwide.


----------



## amitk777 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi 
Me too in the same boat as you, I passed out in 2003 and tried to apply via a consultant in Pune, But the consultant said i am not eligible as i have graduated from Dyaneshwar Vidyapeeth.
I have consulted more than 5 agents in pune, mamba and bangalore all said the same thing that i am not eligible as my degree from DV.
Not sure what to do next.
Do let me know if u get to know any other options.
Thanks


----------



## anurupjoshi (May 4, 2016)

*so what is the option ?*

Hi All,

so what option do we have for the students of DV ? We cannot go back and start study again. Most of us are married and with kids. So should we focus on their education or because of the weird government rules, suffer.

How about raising a grievance on pgportal.gov.in Grievance Redress Mechanism in Government


----------



## uknaric (Aug 30, 2016)

*What is the status now for DV student.*

Hi 

I am also 2003 pass out student of DV. 

Last week I have applied to NARIC for letter ...as I am applying for T2 Gen Visa.
NARIC is not giving me the letter as saying incomplete application. 
What you have done .....or give up....Please reply


----------



## tester007 (Sep 7, 2016)

Mr Patel did you apply for the Australian PR again was there a resolution to your query?


----------



## tester007 (Sep 7, 2016)

Did you get any response, have you applied again?


----------

